# i5 4690k or i5 4670k or amd fx 8350 for best pc config



## Mayur Parmar (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello guys,
i want to assemble new pc for my use.
i will be using pc for higher softs such as vmware & virtualize 3-4 machines at a time & will be using advanced softs such as photoshop, corel draw, visual studio & sql server.
so i want to build pc so that i can work on this softs smoothly.
kindly suggest which cpu will be better amongs the following:-
1. Intel I5 4670k
2. Intel I5 4690k
3. AMD FX 8350
or any other will be best i don't want to go for I7 because it wil be very costlier because i am from india.
Kindly suggestion required.
Thank you.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 16, 2015)

Almost all digitians are from India...
Photoshop can take advantage of the hyper threading...
core i7 with hyperthreading would do much better...
I7 or Xeon for the cpu..
If you don't plan to overclock, you could drop the "k" model cpu and go  with a H97 board... It might save a few bucks for the other parts you  need... 8gb of ram will work, but you might benefit from 16gb..
for one photo at time 8gb ram is fine.. for multiple photo 16gb ram required.. professionals use 32GB..

For photo and video editing, along with some occasional gaming, I'd  strongly consider the 8350 (or even the 8320 as they are all the same  chip and can overclock easily) as those editing programs are highly  multi-threaded and that's where the FX-8XXX really shines.
The i5 is a little faster in Photoshop operations and a little faster in  gaming, but the FX-8XXX is a beast when it comes to video editing and  3D graphics rendering.
Either CPU would be great for you purpose, but I think the edge goes to  the 8350 for it's video and 3D editing and rendering prowess.

Intel Core i5-4690K Review - Image Editing and Video Encoding | bit-tech.net

*www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1261?vs=697


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 16, 2015)

Fill this up:
*www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html

If you don't plan to OC, no point in getting a K series cpu. Get Xeon E3 1246 V3 instead.


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 17, 2015)

Mayur Parmar said:


> Hello guys,
> i want to assemble new pc for my use.
> i will be using pc for higher softs such as vmware & virtualize 3-4 machines at a time & will be using advanced softs such as photoshop, corel draw, visual studio & sql server.
> so i want to build pc so that i can work on this softs smoothly.
> ...



Hi  [MENTION=138611]Mayur Parmar[/MENTION],

I agree with  [MENTION=209965]amit.tiger12[/MENTION]. Based  on your requirement, the Intel i5 series is the way to go. The  Intel i5 series is better than Amd FX series because of its hyper-threading feature, which allows each CPU core to execute two threads simultaneously. The Amd CPU operating frequency of the microprocessor is higher than the frequency of the Intel i5 CPU, as a speed result Amd CPU is a faster than Intel CPU. In terms of performance, Intel i5 series is better than Amd FX series in most applications. The Intel i5 CPU supports AES, or Advanced Encryption Standard, instructions. This technology accelerates AES encryption and decryption, and is valuable if you need to secure your disk or network data.


----------



## monkey (Mar 18, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi  [MENTION=138611]Mayur Parmar[/MENTION],
> 
> I agree with  [MENTION=209965]amit.tiger12[/MENTION]. Based  on your requirement, the Intel i5 series is the way to go. The  Intel i5 series is better than Amd FX series because of its hyper-threading feature, which allows each CPU core to execute two threads simultaneously. The Amd CPU operating frequency of the microprocessor is higher than the frequency of the Intel i5 CPU, as a speed result Amd CPU is a faster than Intel CPU. In terms of performance, Intel i5 series is better than Amd FX series in most applications. The Intel i5 CPU supports AES, or Advanced Encryption Standard, instructions. This technology accelerates AES encryption and decryption, and is valuable if you need to secure your disk or network data.



Correct me if I am wrong but I think hyper-threading is supported by only Core i7 processors and not by Core i3 or Core i5. I think it is this technology which separates Core i5 from Core i7 in-spite of having similar no. of cores.


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 18, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi  [MENTION=138611]Mayur Parmar[/MENTION],
> 
> I agree with  [MENTION=209965]amit.tiger12[/MENTION]. Based  on your requirement, the Intel i5 series is the way to go._* The  Intel i5 series is better than Amd FX series because of its hyper-threading feature, which allows each CPU core to execute two threads simultaneously.*_ .


Unless its a new unheard batch of ES which Intel just released today i5's don't offer hyper threading..i think you mixed up the two ranges.



DK_WD said:


> The Intel i5 CPU supports AES, or Advanced Encryption Standard, instructions. This technology accelerates AES encryption and decryption, and is valuable if you need to secure your disk or network data.



all AMD cpu's starting form Bulldozer support AES instructions.
AES instruction set - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

- - - Updated - - -

Also whats with this everyone suggesting xeons for everything these days? 
Is it a new trend now a days?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 18, 2015)

monkey said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but I think hyper-threading is supported by only Core i7 processors and not by Core i3 or Core i5. I think it is this technology which separates Core i5 from Core i7 in-spite of having similar no. of cores.



Different versions of those support hyper-threading. The list is too big

List of Intel Core i3 microprocessors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
List of Intel Core i5 microprocessors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
List of Intel Core i7 microprocessors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Number of cores, cache memory and clock speed differentiates them.



sumonpathak said:


> Also whats with this everyone suggesting xeons for everything these days?
> Is it a new trend now a days?



Xeon series is similar to i7 series but either without an iGPU or with a weaker iGPU and is better VFM than i7.
So unless OCing is required, Xeons would be a better buy than i7 counterparts.


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 18, 2015)

I still don't get how it is better VFM when its missing a feature.
its cheap..but not VFM.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 18, 2015)

Considering the fact that he'd never use his iGPU since he has a proper GPU, going for Cheap could be VFM..
Although, if GPU goes kaput, he has no way of even starting his PC, but if that ever happens.. he can always get a cheap GPU for Rs 1k from the 5k that he saved while his GPU is gone for RMA
The only REAL & Unsolvable downside is if he were to utilise Intel Quicksync


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 18, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Considering the fact that he'd never use his iGPU since he has a proper GPU, going for Cheap could be VFM..
> Although, if GPU goes kaput, he has no way of even starting his PC, but if that ever happens.. he can always get a cheap GPU for Rs 1k from the 5k that he saved while his GPU is gone for RMA
> The only REAL & Unsolvable downside is if he were to utilise Intel Quicksync



But, E3 1246 V3 has iGPU


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 18, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> But, E3 1246 V3 has iGPU



my bad then, its a win win win situation 

PS : Can you specify whats the difference between regular i7 and the Xeon then ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 18, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> my bad then, its a win win win situation
> 
> PS : Can you specify whats the difference between regular i7 and the Xeon then ?



List of Intel Xeon microprocessors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Some of them have iGPU and some don't

Xeon vs i7 â€“ Whatâ€™s the difference? | Velocity Micro Blog

Why not buy a Xeon instead of i5 or i7? - AnandTech Forums


----------

